# Liking LR CC



## rctneil (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm really liking the announcement of Lightroom CC. I can see that it's going to be the future but don't think it's there just yet. I'm going to be sticking with Classic until CC has all the features I currently use and then most likely will happily switch over. The fact of having all your photos everywhere is a great thought.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 18, 2017)

1.I am not putting all my images in the cloud.
2. I am scared of two parallel Lightroom universes.
3. I hate to think of the number of queries on this web site re synch issues. If they swamp this web site then i will take an extended break.  
4. I have a lot of reading to do, so will await before any final conclusions.


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 19, 2017)

rctneil said:


> The fact of having all your photos everywhere is a great thought.



Actually, that almost scares me. I have most all of my photos on an external HD. It now occupies 2.7 TB of space; a lot of raw and tiff; almost all from dslr's, not phones.
When I travel, I just take a portable HD with me, along with a pc. 

I might go to the new CC model when I settle on a smart phone for all (most) of my photos and all I store are jpegs.
But I don't see that happening for a few years.

And most of the people I know that are using phones 100% of the time don't want or can't use a cloud based LR solution.
They are counting on their phone to spit out something acceptable.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 19, 2017)

Gnits said:


> 1.I am not putting all my images in the cloud.
> 2. I am scared of two parallel Lightroom universes.
> 3. I hate to think of the number of queries on this web site re synch issues. If they swamp this web site then i will take an extended break.
> 4. I have a lot of reading to do, so will await before any final conclusions.



And me! Have you upgraded yet to Lightroom Classic CC or do you intend to do so?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2017)

Gnits said:


> 3. I hate to think of the number of queries on this web site re synch issues. If they swamp this web site then i will take an extended break.



Staying entirely within the LRCC ecosystem, the sync is really solid, and I've tried really hard to break it. We're sure to get a bunch of confusion from Classic users though, as we always have done.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 19, 2017)

I have read a lot of blog posts and info available from Adobe. My current conclusions are:
1. Upgrage to Lr. Classic from Lr Cc. in a few weeks time when obvious bugs are found and update has settled. 
2. I have decided for the foreseeable future not to touch the new Lr Cc. I may reconsider when Lr Cc gets to version 2.1.
3. I have lost interest in Adobe mobile apps some time ago. I now plan to turn off sync on all my collections and abandon mobile, as I do not want to slip into  Cc mode by mistake (ref referene to CC Sync in preferences).  
4. I like the fact that the performance has been improved and use of embedded images is finally used,  but gobsmacked this has not been done years and years ago. 
5. I like the fact that i can sort by file type at import stage, so it is easier to selectively include /exclude raw /jogs. 
6. I will continue to use my custom built Lr PreProcessor which does a better job of my import process. 
7. Too many big ticket items missing from new version, may suit starter who does not need to print. 
8. 5% of my images do a round trip to PS, where they grow to 300-900Mb.  I do not want to be working with these in the cloud. 
9. The jury is out in terms of juristinction/ rights associated with trans atlantic electronic data rights,  currently approaching Supreme Court level.
10.  Not prepared to trust Adobe with my digital assets   
11. Next gen sensors will be 50mb plus. My current data requirements will grow from 2tb to 4tb in a relatively short timeframe.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I now plan to turn off sync on all my collections and abandon mobile, as I do not want to slip into Cc mode by mistake (ref referene to CC Sync in preferences).


I really have no idea how you could do that by mistake, or even what 'CC mode' is supposed to be...


----------



## Jim Stewart (Oct 19, 2017)

Just for info: does anyone know what will happen if I update LR Mobile on my iPad to the new LR CC that’s sitting in the updates tab of theApp Store app? Will it work as an update of LR Mobile, or will it just demand I pay up for a subscription to LR CC before it even lets me look at the photos I have in LR Mobile as of now? I only ask as it’s inevitable it will get installed at some point when I click “Update all” . Maybe I have to decide right now either to delete LR Mobile and all its contents or to fork out for LR CC subscription. And I won’t be likely to choose the latter path...

Jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2017)

Gnits said:


> 3. I have lost interest in Adobe mobile apps some time ago. I now plan to turn off sync on all my collections and abandon mobile, as I do not want to slip into  Cc mode by mistake (ref referene to CC Sync in preferences).



I agree with Johan, that's not a rabbit hole you can slip into. They just renamed that tab.



Jim Stewart said:


> Just for info: does anyone know what will happen if I update LR Mobile on my iPad to the new LR CC that’s sitting in the updates tab of theApp Store app? Will it work as an update of LR Mobile, or will it just demand I pay up for a subscription to LR CC before it even lets me look at the photos I have in LR Mobile as of now?



It's the same app, just with a new logo and a couple more features. It'll work as it did before.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 19, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I agree with Johan, that's not a rabbit hole you can slip into. They just renamed that tab.



By renaming the tab they are adding to the confusion of product names.

I am just been cautious.  For the near future I do not want to sync anything to Adobe cloud. I see the new  Lr CC as inevitable.  I hope Lr CC 2.0 in due course  will provide a seamless integration between Lr Classic and the new Lr CC as that is the only way Lr Classic will survive long term, but that is wishful thinking.

I will review as Classic / CC / Mobile evolves.

I am glad right now to see performance improvements in Classic and will watch with interest the developments from the sideline.


----------



## Jim Stewart (Oct 19, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's the same app, just with a new logo and a couple more features. It'll work as it did before.



Thanks Victoria! I’ll stick with it for now, but can’t see I’ll get much use out of it. My hopes for a mobile app that could sync keywords and a few edits to LR on the desktop have taken a battering in the last 24 hours. Just when the iPads are getting really useable for the photographer’s workflow it really looks like Adobe sees their future market is phonecam users, with declining camera sales meaning declining demand from the likes of me with shelves and bags full of cameras and lenses looking to do what we do while on the move. And they’re probably right...

Ho hum

Jim


----------

